# 1905 Gazelle - assistance please



## DTW (Apr 20, 2018)

Gazelle USA said the serial number dates this bike to 1905.  We found it at an estate sale from a family w/Chinese decent.  Can you point me in the direction of someone who can help us appraise and sell this bike?
Thanks is advance!


----------



## mongeese (Apr 20, 2018)

Who is brave enough to help this gentleman?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like a 1950’s copy of a Raleigh


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 20, 2018)

1960’s, possibly early 70’s. Speak with  original owners or their offspring.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Welcome to the CABE!
Maybe as early as 1950's no where near 1905 sorry.


----------



## Rambler (Apr 20, 2018)

I can’t imagine this bike being 1905. I agree with others that date it much later maybe 1950’s -1970’s.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2018)

To answer your second question, it doesn't have much value.  Maybe a $100 or so.  Try selling it on Craigslist.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 22, 2018)

certainly not 1905, and of course postwar production.  
The people who can answer the details may not find it on this page.


----------

